
Ars Technica editor arrested for soliciting sex with minors - AdmiralAsshat
https://www.businessinsider.com/peter-bright-charges-attempting-solicit-sex-minors-2019-6
======
deogeo
Child molester _and_ Microsoft shill, can't get much worse than that.

Edit: It pains me to do so, but I have to flag this story. There is no way I
can fit this under 'stimulates intellectual curiosity'.

------
theonemind
linked from the article:
[https://www.docdroid.net/UMNWMSx/bright.pdf](https://www.docdroid.net/UMNWMSx/bright.pdf)

looks pretty damning. All the same, kind of lame to lose your job prior to
conviction. I mean, from Ars' perspective, on the moon shot that he gets
acquitted, it still looks bad, but for now, we only see an _arrest_ , and only
the FBI's side of the story.

------
JabavuAdams
I wish I could scan these people's heads and discover why they have these
desires ... where and how it all went wrong. The individual and societal harm
they do to satisfy these personal desires is devastating.

